# Anyone have experience with in duct uv air purifiers?



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Prices vary like crazy. Do they even work? Can't find any unbiased reviews. Most are written by sellers and manufacturers.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Prices vary like crazy. Do they even work? Can't find any unbiased reviews. Most are written by sellers and manufacturers.


You can always put a black light in your A/C air intake. They must do something, because hospitals have them over the doors in the patients rooms and we know the medical field would never spend money unwisely.

I have one in my room air filter. Problem is, it says the bulb needs to be replaced every 6 months to maintain efficiency. Aquariums use them to kill micro-organisms in the filtered water before returning it to the aquarium.

Im just wondering, even if they work, are there micro-organisms causing you problems? I would say if you had an issue, go for it. If you are healthy now, its probably a waste of money.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I could see it if someone in the house was immunocompromised, but seems fairly limited. It would help with mold and bacteria, but nothing for pollen etc, unless you already have a really good filter.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

My wife constantly gets Bronchitis. Doctor says it could be caused by stuff in the air. He didn't recommend one of these I have just been reading about them.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> My wife constantly gets Bronchitis. Doctor says it could be caused by stuff in the air. He didn't recommend one of these I have just been reading about them.


Yea, it would all depend on what was causing the bronchitis. It couldnt hurt to get an inexpensive one, but I wouldnt spend hundreds putting one inside the air ducts. Just get an inexpensive one and put it in the cold air return after the filter in your central unit.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> My wife constantly gets Bronchitis. Doctor says it could be caused by stuff in the air. He didn't recommend one of these I have just been reading about them.


We put in an new furnace (gas, forced air) and air conditioner when we moved into our home 26 years ago. The company that we bought them from recommended an inline air purifier. Eight years ago we replaced the furnace and A/C unit and I asked the salesman if we should have a new inline air purifier installed too. His reply was: Don't bother, we don't sell them anymore, they don't work. He could have clipped me for another 4-5 hundred dollars (I don't remember what they cost, but it's a hefty price), but he was honest about it.

I did some research at the time and I had to agree with the salesman. Sharper Image used to sell an air purifier that really did nothing.

Have you tried having your ducts cleaned at least yearly? My wife used to have bronchitis like problems and since we started cleaning the ducts her problems have gone away. If you've never had it done you'll be amazed at all the crap they pull out of your duct-work.

We have Sears do it at least once a year. I don't like much about Sears, never have, but their duct-cleaning service is very good and their carpet cleaning service is also very good.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Yea, it would all depend on what was causing the bronchitis. It couldnt hurt to get an inexpensive one, but I wouldnt spend hundreds putting one inside the air ducts. Just get an inexpensive one and put it in the cold air return after the filter in your central unit.


Ours was before the filter in the return duct.

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

We just had new hot-air gas heating & A/C system put in last Spring. One of those 93 or 98% or whatever efficient jobbies. Also got a tankless water heater. It's like Windows Vista .... HONEY PLEASE REBOOT THE WATER HEATER! That thing makes my computer look like an etch-a-sketch. Pretty neat, continuous hot water but DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY stick with an old fashioned tank ! had to get a battery backup for it because when power goes out no hot water (never crossed my mind until my wife woke up one morning during a power failure and couldn't take a show for work). Draws very low current, it worked for over an hour last power outage.

Anyway the HVAC guy talked us out of the electronic air FILTER (different from a UV purifier that I am talking about). 

Have read all kinds of NEGATIVE things about duct cleaning, mainly that they never get to all parts of the system and it's pretty worthless.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I can tell you from experience, that using those expensive Filtrete 3 month filters (1200 rating or higher) will actually work quite well. Make sure you dont have any air leaks around the filter, or the cold air return that can suck air bypassing the filter, and you wont have much to worry about with the ducts. I actually put a standard 97 cent filter in front of the Filtrete filter to catch the bigger stuff (I have a dog and 3 cats, enough said). I change that every month. 

Works better than having two expensive hepa filters sucking electricity all day.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> We just had new hot-air gas heating & A/C system put in last Spring. One of those 93 or 98% or whatever efficient jobbies. Also got a tankless water heater. It's like Windows Vista .... HONEY PLEASE REBOOT THE WATER HEATER! That thing makes my computer look like an etch-a-sketch. Pretty neat, continuous hot water but DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY stick with an old fashioned tank ! had to get a battery backup for it because when power goes out no hot water (never crossed my mind until my wife woke up one morning during a power failure and couldn't take a show for work). Draws very low current, it worked for over an hour last power outage.
> 
> Anyway the HVAC guy talked us out of the electronic air FILTER (different from a UV purifier that I am talking about).
> 
> *Have read all kinds of NEGATIVE things about duct cleaning, mainly that they never get to all parts of the system and it's pretty worthless.*


Try it, it's relatively inexpensive and, if done correctly works well. Just the change in air coming out of the registers is very noticeably stronger.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> I can tell you from experience, that using those expensive Filtrete 3 month filters (1200 rating or higher) will actually work quite well. Make sure you dont have any air leaks around the filter, or the cold air return that can suck air bypassing the filter, and you wont have much to worry about with the ducts. I actually put a standard 97 cent filter in front of the Filtrete filter to catch the bigger stuff (I have a dog and 3 cats, enough said). I change that every month.
> 
> Works better than having two expensive hepa filters sucking electricity all day.


I use those filters too.

Rich


----------

